# Gafftopsail Catfish



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone looking for Gafftopsail Catfish should try Blackwater Bay south of the I-10 bridge. Have caught 9 in last 3 trips out. Using a silver spoon w/red teaser. Cast out, allow to drift to the bottom in main channel and boom!!! Gafftops have been full of very fresh shrimp...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I do wonder how good they are. I just can't make myself eat those slimy bastards.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

They are slimy!!! I found that if I use pliers to hold the fish outside the boat while I work the hook out, then lift it up and into the live well, I don't get the slime in the boat.

I've never eaten them either. I did take 3 of these home, fileted them, and placed them in the freezer. The meat is white with a dark red strip that I cut out.

Fun to catch - like large Reds - hard to turn them up toward the surface. Since I caught them at/near the bottom, it was a good fight...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been tellin yall, dern fine eating, filet it off the skin and backbone, cut out the bloodline and cook it as you wish, ive had it grilled, broiled and fried. Meat is not mushy, freezes ok and tastes great, imo!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll be trying mine next week...


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Was in that area Sunday and they were chasing top water lures. Would follow it and the moment you slowed down they would eat it. Didnt know what they were until I got it to the net. Boy do they have slime. As much as a fresh water eel. Had never caught one before.

RJ


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

they do fight hard


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Too much slime. I caught one last week and it was a good fight. Couldn't get the hook out (outside the boat of course) so I cut the line. No way those things are coming in my boat. Really good fight though--for a little while. 

NJD


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

You really don't have to eat the slime; unless, that is, you want to. And I didn't get any slime in my boat - the use of the pliers to hold the fish outside the boat worked out well. No slime in the live well after I removed the 3 fish.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

They're fine eating... I slap em in the cooler and hose em off when I get home with a regular spray hose to remove the slim before I clean them. I do the same thing with freshwater cats, so I guess I've never really noticed the slim as they go in the box as soon as they come over the rail. Thanks for the heads up also. I will try and get some this week.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Let me know when were are goin cathcin, lol


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I caught one 1 mile N. of I-10 last week early morning on a top water. kept striking and missing...stopped and barely twitched it..BAM!...I let the slimy critter go...good fight though.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

jaster said:


> Let me know when were are goin cathcin, lol


Somebody has to cut back on work to go...:whistling: Anytime Jason. Benjamin has his boat in the canal, so I'm ready now if'n you wanna:thumbsup:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I NEVER let work get in the way of my fishing; however, I'm retired and loving it!!!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

*Slime high*

There was an article in the mobile press about 10 years ago about a bunch of college kids from somewhere, found out that if you lick some slime off a gaff top catfish you will get really high for about 20 min!!!! Dont remember any details.. Just what i read!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, maybe someone reading this will try that. I'll stick with my Miller High Life!!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Desert Eagle said:


> I NEVER let work get in the way of my fishing; however, I'm retired and loving it!!!


I'm quite the opposite, retired and hating it... I'm ready to find a second career as my boat requires more upkeep and petro than my budget will allow


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Catchin Hell said:


> I'm quite the opposite, retired and hating it... I'm ready to find a second career as my boat requires more upkeep and petro than my budget will allow


Sell that boat and get yourself a kayak. You can go all day for the price of a couple sandwiches.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> Sell that boat and get yourself a kayak. You can go all day for the price of a couple sandwiches.


:thumbup: But then bluewater trips will be out of the question... It is an option though, but not one I'm likely to take.


----------

